# Welchen Charakter?



## Kief (15. September 2008)

Hallo Community!


Ich habe vor mir einen zweiten Charakter zu machen und nun habe ich ein paar Fragen!
Ich habe vor mir eine Magierin oder einen Totenbeschwörer zu machen.
Jetzt stelle ich mir die Frage welcher der beiden oben genannten Charaktere am besten solo spielen läst. Mit solo meine ich zB. Baal killen - wie gut geht das alleine?
Dann kommt der killspeed von Monsterherden. Wer ist da schneller?
Was würdet ihr mir empfehlen?

Vielen Dank und liebe Grüße 
Kief


----------



## Yiraja (15. September 2008)

mit nem totenbeschwörer als summoner also beschwörer würd ich sagen dürfte das ziemlich easy gehen falls du nur im singleplayer modus spielst, mit ner sorc auf fire könnte das vielleicht auch noch klappen aber ich würd dir eher den nekro empfehlen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sacrifize (15. September 2008)

im single player eher summoner  im b-net ganz klar sorc, da hat man einfach andere möglichkeiten


----------



## Kief (15. September 2008)

ich will ja im b-net zocken... aber halt auch mal alleine was durchziehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## oneq (15. September 2008)

Evtl. editier ich später noch was dazu, aber jetzt erstmal keinen Lust einen längeren Text zu schreiben, weils iwie doch immer dieselben Fragen sind.

Allgemein kann man wohl sagen, dass im PvM die Sorc mehr Dmg austeilt, als egal welcher Necro.
Wenn du viel Solo spielst empfehle ich dir eine Dual-Sorc, also eine Sorc mit 2 Elementen. Damit machen dir Immune nicht zu schaffen und du hast
trotzdem einen super Killspeed. Mein bevorzugte Dual-Sorc ist eine Orb/Fb-Sorc. Sehr agil und schnell spielbar. Ideal, um in TC85-Gebieten zu Mfen.
Hier ein erstklassiger Link dazu: Dual-Sorcs
Da sollte eigentlich alles drinstehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kief (15. September 2008)

danke schon mal für den guide - sehr schön 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## woulder (15. September 2008)

So Also ich emfehle ein Blizzard Sorc
die ist richtig geil zu farmen und für baalruns richtig hammer
du skillst alles was plus auf blizzard macht und blizzard auf max vll
noch bissel feuer um die immun vicha  du kloppen wir aber eh nicht der fall sein
denk ich ma?! den damals waren baalruns und travincal runns angesagt 
da hatte ich in 2 tagen 89sorc mit 569mf
habe dan auf hell alleine ballsruns geschaft und durch den mf
habe ich immer griswordls  (set item) sehr rare sachn etc gefunden
ganz easy....dafür biste halt in normal mode (also mit allen quest drum un darn)
nicht so der killOr in hell 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 weil da fast alles immun sind aber wen immer noch baalruns
da sind ist die skillung sehr empfehlenswert

wenn ihr infos über tranival trist oder baal runs habn wollt pm me 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


kein bock das alles hier rein zu schreibn  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

ich hoffe ich konnte dir helfen!!!!


----------



## Bierzelthocker (16. September 2008)

Die Sorc kann wohl den höheren Damage raushauen, bietet aber viel weniger Sicherheit als der Summoner z.B.
Wenn du es also gemütlich angehen willst, kannst auch ruhig nen Nec nehmen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wobei mein erster MF-Char jede Ladder ne Sorc ist. Am besten testest du beide mal an, im Endeffekt soll es dir ja Spaß machen.


----------



## Kief (16. September 2008)

thx für die ganzen antworten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


habt mir wirklich geholfen


----------



## ElfShadow (17. September 2008)

Heyho,

aus meiner Erfahrung herraus ist ne Sorc wohl die DMG-Casterin schlecht hin... ein Nekro ist im Casten nicht vergleichbar stark, kann jedoch mitem Knochenspeer oder dem Knochengeist doch "etwas" schaden machen, er kommt OHNE Ausrüstung mit REINEN Synergieboni auf einen Schaden von ca. 2.200 DMG / Geist.

Eine Blitzsorc kommt da schon mit dem Kettenblitz locker drüber, hier wird ein Schaden von ca. 2.800 und mit dem Blitzschlag ein Schaden von rund 4.300 verursacht. Die Blitzsorc ist aber im gegensatz zur Orb / Feuerballsorc extrem anfällig gegen Blitzimmune gegner, weswegen sich dieser Build ( MEINER Meinung nach nur für Leute mit ner Unendlichkeit lohnt )

Die Orb / Feuerballsorc schneidet mit dem Schaden nicht gaaaanz soooo supi ab... der Feuerball schlägt mit rund 500 Schaden ins Kontor ( 10 Punkte in Feuerbeherrschung ) und die Orb mit Eisblitz als Synergie geskilled ca. 400 ( pro Splitter ). Hier gäbe es natürlich dann auch die möglichkeit, statt dem Feuerball den Meteor zu nehmen, der bei gleicher Beherrschung mit 2.000 Schaden daherkommt... jetzt gäbe es nur noch das Problem mit dem Treffen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Diese Sorc spielt sich zwar etwas zäher ist dafür aber genauso zäh im Kampf gegen Immune 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ein Summoner-Nekro ist meiner Meinung nach viel zu equip abhängig, habe mit ihm keine gute Erfahrung gemacht, da nehm ich dann lieber einen Gifter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der GiftdolchGRUNDschaden von 5.200, die Kadaverexplosion ( mit der sich ab und an mal Schabernack treiben lässt ) donnert mit knapp 10.000 Schaden in die Menge und die Giftnova 2.000 lässt macht so manchem das Atmen schwer. Problematik bei dem Build => Mittendrin statt nur dabei... Ohne gecasteten Widerstandsschwund wirds später fast unmöglich durchzukommen.. Die standartmäßigen 31% machen einem das Leben enorm leicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



so far

ElfShadow


----------



## Kief (17. September 2008)

sehr interessant elf, dank dir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## zificult (17. September 2008)

nimm einen Hammerdin


----------



## oneq (17. September 2008)

zificult schrieb:


> nimm einen Hammerdin



Das war der bisher sinnloseste Kommentar in diesem Thread.
Nicht nur, dass du keinerlei Argumente geäußert hast, nein, du musstest ihm ausgerechnet den Charakter empfehlen,
den sowieso schon jeder 0815-Gamer auf seinem Account hat. Ein Hammerdin ist der Mainstream Char schlechthin
und man sollte ihn einem Neuling nicht unbedingt empfehlen. Früher oder später kommt sowieso jeder von alleine drauf,
dass das der stärkste und overpowerdste Char im Game ist, aber man sollte sowas nicht auch noch unterstützen (imho 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

).
Nur so als kleine Anmerkung gedacht.
@TE Bleib bei deiner Dual-Sorc oder wofür du dich bisher auch immer entschieden hast 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bierzelthocker (18. September 2008)

Davon abgesehen ist ein Hammerdin, wenn du es richtig machst auch ziemlich teuer zu Equippen. Da fällts mit vielen anderen Chars leichter.


----------



## ElfShadow (18. September 2008)

Bierzelthocker schrieb:


> Davon abgesehen ist ein Hammerdin, wenn du es richtig machst auch ziemlich teuer zu Equippen. Da fällts mit vielen anderen Chars leichter.



Jep, da hast du recht.. möglichst viel + Skills, mana, Castrate... quasi ein Sorcequip in härterer version XD

~> Hoto, CoH / Enigma, Zakarum, Harlekins, Maras Kaleidoskop, SoJ, Bul Kathos.. da kommt was zusammen^^

lg. ElfShadow


----------



## Kief (18. September 2008)

hehe um genau zusein hab ich schon einen hammerdin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber ich find die spielart langweilig... wahrscheinlich werde ich hier jetzt aus gebuuht aber naja man muss halt nicht wirklich viel machen...
ich hab mir jetzt ein magier erstellt und bin sehr zufrieden mit ihm.. habt wirklich gute tipps gegeben! dank euch!


----------



## Flooza (18. September 2008)

jo Dual Sorce ist  nur zu empfehlen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SuperAlex (18. September 2008)

ich würd das erste nehmen^^


----------



## Bash00r (19. September 2008)

Ich würd ne Amazone mit WF empfehlen, da sie alleine auch schon ganz viel dmg macht und du damit alleine sehr gut durch kommst.
Valkyre stellen und dann geht es!


----------



## Kief (19. September 2008)

ja aber um eine amazone ging mir ja nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kief (19. September 2008)

ps: außerdem ist die sachen doch schon längst geklärt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aratosao (22. September 2008)

Mage 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Die gehen ab. Man kann bosse locker solon und mit der richtigen Skillung lvlt sichs schnell durch die 5 akte.

w0000t 500ster Beitrag *g*


----------



## derwaynez (22. September 2008)

An deiner stelle würd ich die sorc nehmen


----------



## HeadCrab (22. September 2008)

Nimm einen Necromancer oder einen Druiden wenn du die Erweiterung hast  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



PS:derwaynez du hast eine geile gif datei als avatar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 need 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## pirmin93 (22. September 2008)

ich bin jetzt definitiv kein guter diablo spieler aber kann mir wer sagen was gegen eine blitzmagierin mit viel auf comboblitz spricht bitte
weil ich lauf damit rum und hab bei monsterhorden eigentlich recht schnell alles platt^^


----------



## oneq (23. September 2008)

Es spricht im Prinzip nichts dagegen.
Du hast natürlich den Nachteil aller Sorcs mit einem Element = Immune.
Ansonsten ist sie kein wirklich guter Bosskiller, was sie evtl. für manche Mf-Gebiete ungeeignet macht.
Aber mit ihr kann man prima TC85-Gebiete oder Keyruns machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Drydema (23. September 2008)

bei 5-55k blizschlag und infinity sind bosse auch np 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber wenn man das equip dafür hat braucht man eh keine mf runs machen


----------



## pirmin93 (23. September 2008)

könntet ihr mich mal über die ganen fachbegriffe aufklären xD
wie tc85 mf-gebiete und so ^^
dankeschön


----------



## Aratosao (23. September 2008)

HeadCrab schrieb:


> Nimm einen Necromancer oder einen Druiden wenn du die Erweiterung hast
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Sign 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dark Guardian (24. September 2008)

AAAAlso...

Solo hab ich damals nen Totenbeschwörer, nen Druiden und ne Zauberin gespielt.

Wohlgemerkt im Singleplayer Modus, mir fix helfen lassen sah schwierig aus.

Der Druide kam bis Level 89, zweiter Akt Hölle. X-Baal-Ruhjns in Alptraum für Ausrüstung->reichte aber nie die Gegner mit 2 Immunitäten in Hölle zu killen.

Gleiches mit der Zauberin. Level 86, zweiter Akt Hölle->Probleme mit den Immunen Viechern.

Den Totenbeschwörer hab ich irgendwo bei LEvel 57 stehen lassen weil er gegen die Zauberin und den Druiden zum einen langweilig und zum anderen spielerisch schwerer war. Die Beschwörungen nützen ab einem gewissem Punkt kaum noch was weil diese bei den Monsterhorden viel zu schnell plattgekloppt werden. Darüber hinaus rkiegt der Totenbechwörer Probleme mit Gegner die Immun gegen Magie sind. (die Sorc kommt da noch durhc weil Eis/Feuer nicht durch Magieimmunität betroffen ist->Elemntar).

Empfehlung: Zauberin mit Eis/Feuer Skillung.

Damit sind die einzigen Viecher die du nicht Solo killen kannst Gegner mit Immunität gegen Eis und Feuer (sieht man häufig in Hölle). Der Druide bekommt je nach Skillung (meiner war Werwolf) Probleme mit Gegnern die Immun gegen körperlichen Schaden sind (bevorzugt die Geister in Akt 2, Hölle). Hätte ichd ne Druiden auf elementar geskillt wäre ich eventuell weiter gekommen, oder auch da hängengeblieben wo meine Sorc feststeckte.

Bis zum Schwierigkeitsgrad Hölle kommst du mit allem 1A Solo hin. Mit viel Fingerspitzengefühl kommst du sogar noch weiter, aber alleine wirst du nie ausreichendes Equip haben um den immunen Viechern genug Schaden draufballern zu können.

Im closed Battle.net istd as alles kein Problem... aber Blizzard hätte da auch mal an den SP-Modus denken sollen wiel dort Hölle wegen den immunen Viechern kaum bis gar nicht mehr machbar ist alleine.


----------



## werbaer (24. September 2008)

Also wenn du B.net zocken willst, nimm ne sorc. Mit der gehts meiner meinung nach einfacher, da die summons vom beschwörer spätestens auf hell etwas wenig dmg machen und du somit länger brauchst. Aber du hast halt deine tanks immer dabei. 
Trotzdem würde ich ne sorc nehmen, weil summoner in gruppen eher weniger angesehen sind, ne gute sorc kann man immer brauchen.
Das Problem der Immunitäten kanns du umgehen, indem du dir ne dual-sorc machst, also z.B. Feuer und Eis. Mit nem guten equip machste auch so genug Schaden. Ist aber wirklich nur zu empfehlen, wenn du überwiegend alleine spielst, denn wenn du dich auf einen Baum spezialisierst machst du natürlich auch wesentlich mehr Schaden. Oder du machst dir ne Light-Sorc und drückst deinem Akt2 Söldner dieses eine Runenwort in die Hand, damit umgehst du Immunitäten. Weiß aber grad nicht mehr wie das hieß, musste mal ingame fragen, die wissens bestimmt.
Hoffe ich konnte helfen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: Infinity heißt des Runenwort


----------



## Nachtelfe84 (29. Oktober 2008)

Ich fand den Totenbeschwörer auf Dauer etwas langweilig. Und manchmal ist es schwer Items einzusammeln weil beim Totenbeschwörer die Leichen immer liegenbleiben und die Items verdecken. Fand ich jetzt mal so  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## klossbruehe (29. Oktober 2008)

Nachtelfe84 schrieb:


> Ich fand den Totenbeschwörer auf Dauer etwas langweilig. Und manchmal ist es schwer Items einzusammeln weil beim Totenbeschwörer die Leichen immer liegenbleiben und die Items verdecken. Fand ich jetzt mal so
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Versuch mal ALT zu drücken

Sonst wurd alles schon gesagt


----------



## Edehn (1. November 2008)

Mach dir nen Boner, find ich persönlich mach 100000x mehr spaß als so ne 0815 Sorc die auch JEDER hat ^^
Ausserdem was bringt dir das wenn deine Sorc 40k instant rauskloppt aber der Mob nur 6k hat!?.. Nicht viel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Boner sind ausserdem extrem Lustig im PVP!! :>

greetz Edehn


----------



## EnCeLiS (7. November 2008)

Nehm die Sorc, skill sie auf Feuer, nimm Static und Teleport im Blitzbaum mit (1 Punkt jeweils) und du wirst so gut wie keine Probleme haben^^ Einfach alles umbratzen und bei immunen static'n und den merc (vorteilsweise ausm 2ten act) den rest machen lassen - feddisch^^ So kam ich recht locker, auch alleine, durch.


----------



## Fadalus (1. Dezember 2008)

zum solo zocken kann ich nur den skelett nekro empfehln is zwar manch mal tricky, vor allem in der wurmgruft^^, aber sobald du auf skillwerte >30 im baum kommst gehts richtig ab wennst deine 50 begleiter auf die mobs loslässt
kam mit dem baal hell locker zurecht
ne sorc is solo ziemlich ätzend auf hölle wenn dir doppelt immune begegnen (CS und zB der schlangenboss im 2. akt), aber ist auch machbar
fireball/frostorb is da echt nice als skillung
und in der gruppe is ne sorc immer gern gesehn durch ihren mega dmg und als nekro entweder nen entflucher/flucher als support oder halt nen boner


----------

